# Steingarten, Versuch 1



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen,

heute abend/nacht haben wir versucht, eine Art Steingarten anzulegen, mit diversen Pflanzen .... sieht an sich schon sehr gut aus wie ich finde, allerdings, der I-Punkt fehlt da noch bei mir ... was würdet ihr anders machen ? (ok, die Teichfolie im Hintergrund ist noch nicht abgeschnitten, weil der Weg erst diese Woche fertig wurde .... )

Danke für die Hilfe   

PS: Das Bild wurde heute nach 23.00 Uhr aufgenommen, ein "Tag-Bild" kann ich gerne nachreichen, wenn gewünscht


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2005)

hallo Tommi!

Sieht schon mal recht gut aus, so hat es bei mir auch ausgesehen... BEVOR dann die Pflanzen angefangen haben in die Höhe und Breite zu schiessen  

Das ist nämlich eines der Grundprobleme: Du weisst am Anfang kaum, wie sich das ganze nach ein paar Monaten entwickelt, welche Pflanze die (optische) Herrschafft übernehmen wird, usw.

Deswegen ist vielleicht am Anfang einmal weniger gleich mehr, ich würde erstmal abwarten und dann nach dem ersten Wachstumsschub entscheiden was noch fehlt

lG
Doogie
(P.S.: Tagfotos sind immer interessant)


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2005)

hallo jtb,

wie doogie sagte - das zeug wächst - alle steine die jetzt flach auf dem boden liegen sind bald zugewuchert - willst du die steine dauerhaft sehen - stell sie hochkannt rein dann wachsen die pflanzen drumherum und nicht darüber.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Juli 2005)

Hallo Tommi,

ich würde die Steine nicht aufstellen, sondern eher nochmal die Bepflanzung überdenken. Für mich ist die Kombination aus Steingarten und Teich das Beste was es in beiden Bereichen geben kann, und es liegt obendrein noch ziemlich nahe aus dem Aushub vom Teich einen Steingarten aufzuschütten. Man kann ganz wunderbar die Umgebung von Gebirgsbächen und Quellfluren damit imitieren wenn man durch den Steingarten einen Bach plätschern lässt. A und O ist dabei aber die Pflanzenauswahl. Es sollen wirklich zwergige Pflanzen sein, sonst siehst Du bald die Steine nicht mehr. Ich bin im Moment noch im Stadium des Ausprobierens in diesem Bereich und würde mich freuen wenn sich hier ein paar andere zu Wort melden, die auch am Experimentieren sind.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

der anfang und heute


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

soooo zugewuchert finde ich das aber nicht! Es ist aber nochmal was anderes als was ich im Kopf habe. Dein Steingarten/Steinbeet ist eher 'etwas Trockenes' und mehr horizontal als vertikal. Der Steingarten den ich mir vorstelle ist eher 'etwas Nasses' und mehr vertikal. Ich muss mal ein paar Bilder machen und dann hier reinstellen. Könnte eine nette Sache für einen Pflanzensammler sein. Viel Pflanzen auf wenig Platz unterbringen und obendrein noch in die Höhe gehen und so Grundfläche sparen ...

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Guten Morgen,

etwas verspätet die Antwort, nunja, bin nicht mehr jeden Tach online.

Also stark wuchernde bzw. hohe Pflanzen habe ich eigentlich nicht drin, soweit ich es blicken kann. U.a. mit Hilfe der Nachbarin habe ich Pflanzen bekommen (Namen müsste ich nochmal nachfragen), die nicht so hoch und im Wechsel der Jahreszeit blühen sollten, mal sehen ob das so klappt wie gewünscht.

Was auch noch ein Problem darstellen wird ist der viel zu lehmhaltige Boden bei mir. Deswegen wurden die Pflanzen mit viel Blumenerde gesetzt und abschliessend mit Rindenmulch überdeckt, ich hoffe das klappt wie ich das will.

Vielleicht wäre es ja mal eine Idee, die Pflanzen zu benennen, die wir so in einem Steingarten haben ?!?!

Wissentlich sind bei mir drin und dran:

Japanischer __ Ahorn (glaube Schlitzahorn heisst er)
Zwergglockenblume
__ Enzian
Ballonblume
Diverse, kleinwüchsige __ Veilchen
Wurz
....
und andere, die noch bestimmt werden müssen :rot

Im übrigen wachsen an meinen Gesteinspfütze zwischen den Steinen mittlerweile neben vielen Moosen auch andere Pflanzen, die ich nicht gepflanzt habe, müsste dazu mal Bilder machen, vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere die ja.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Und wie ich, hi   ,

Teil 2 ist nun auch fertig, die Liste kann ich entsprechend erweitern und hoffe auf Leuds, die auch Erfahrung in Sachen Steingärten gesammelt haben. 

Hier nun die annähernd erweiterte Liste der Pflanzen:

__ Grasnelke
__ Efeu
__ Pfennigkraut
Moossteinbrech
__ Sonnenröschen
Maiglöckchen, weiss
Polsterphlox
Knäuelglockenblümchen, weiss
Scheinmargarite, goldgelb
Zwergtaglilie
Zwergschwertlilie
Ciris pumila
Teppichphlox
Nachtkerze, gelb
__ Gänseblümchen, blau

Je mehr ich den Steingarten betrachte, umso toller find ich ihn. Anbei noch die Tagesbilder, wie versprochen    

PS Werner : Wann machste denn die Bilder ? Würde gerne mal sehen, was du aus der Trickkiste planst und in welche Erde du deine Pflanzen gesetzt hast ?!? Auch Lehm wie ich oder eher Sand-Lehm oder gar Mutterboden ? Der Steingarten ist neu udn mich würde jetzt schon interessieren, was überlebt   
Mit deinen "Wassergedanken", da haste mir was ins Ohr gesetzt .... war heute fieberhaft in den Baumärkten unterwegs, leider (oder zum Glückk für die Stromrechnung  ) habe ich keine schmalen Bachlaufschalen entdeckt 

PS juergen-b : Also so voll find ich deinen Steingarten auch nicht, kenne ihn ja schliesslich aus eigenem Sehen, im Gegenteil, humaner als meine "Vollbepflanzung .... allerdings habe ich bei Teil 2 deine Einwände beherzigt und die Steine zumindest an der unteren Begrenzung hochgestellt. Wo ich aber immer noch "neidisch" drauf bin und mangels Erfahrung wohl auch noch eine zeitlang bin, sind deine tollen Brocken mit dem __ Ahorn ... fand ich damals schon klasse und heute seid meinem Steingarten immernoch   

PPS: Wer hat noch so nen Steingarten ? Ich denke mehrere Leute, traut euch, schliesslich hab ich auch meinen "Trümmerhauseingang" veröffentlicht


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Juli 2005)

Hi Tommi,

so "doof" find ich deinen Steingarten auch ned...   Eher im Gegenteil, haben wir doch nun einen Ausweg zu deinem "Lehmgefälle" gefunden.

@Nymphaion
Dein Vorschlag bez. des "Wassergartens" ist leider ned möglich, weil der Wassergarten in der Terrasse enden würde.....Wir suchen ja gerade ne Möglichkeit, die Terrasse ned unter Wasser zu setzen, wenn es regnet 

@JürgenB
Öhm.........Neid, und das total...Ich find zwar deinen einen Steingarten (1?) ned so dolle, den flachen mit dem Kies, aber wo ich meine absolute Hochachtung vor habe, ist der Stein/die Wurzel ¿ (Ironie) mit den Bonsais......So was will ich auch haben...   
Öhm, deshalb meine Frage.......ist das ein Stein oder eine Wurzel und wen ja, woher  :? 

Allgemein liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2005)

hallo tinah,

ich habe ein anderes bild von vor 2jahren angehängt - ich denke da kann man besser erkennen daß es ein 3,5t stein ist - gefunden habe ich ihn bei einem örtlichen natursteinhandel - und gleich verliebt  8) und nachdem mir ein bekannter den transport kostengünstig zugesichert hatte habe ich ihn gekauft - ich liebe steine und abgestorbene alte bäume


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

deine Fotos sind echt klasse. Auch den ausgehöhlten Stamm find ich super, aber dass da deine Ahorne (Ahörner?  ) drin wachsen, kann ich ja noch verstehen, aber wie wachsen die auf dem Fels? Hast du den auch ausgehöhlt? Die Bäume brauchen doch Erde! Hast du die nur gut kaschiert oder einen anderen Trick angewandt?
Ich will auch so einen haben!!! Da haste mir ja nen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt!

LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

hallo tinah,

meine ersten felspflanzungen haben auch nicht funktioniert - mittlerweile präpariere ich den fels indem ich eine natürliche felstasche verwende und nach unten aufbohre (mehrere bohrungen) , dadurch können die pflanzen im laufe der jahre teile ihres wurzelstammen nach unten durchschieben.

insgesamt ist aber ein recht karges umfeld gewünscht um einen langsamen kräftigen wuchs hervorzurufen - auch mit düngung halte ich mich sehr zurück.

wichtig ist daß man eine sehr kleine basispflanze für den erstbesatz findet , denn eine schon größere pflanze geht bei einem extremen wurzelschnitt ein - und den muß man durchführen um die grundpflanze überhaupt in die kleinen felsspalten einzusetzen.
in den ersten 1-2 jahren sollten hilfsmittel die verankerung unterstützen.

eine weiter zeitintensive möglichkeit ist es die grundpflanze über einen langen zeitraum und mehrere zeitlich versetzte wurzelschnitte auf ihr neues zuhause vorzubereiten.

einige meiner zimmerbonsai (myrte) habe ich als steckling in die tasche eingepflanzt. meinen schönsten hat meine frau auf dem gewissen    

bei den steinen sollte man darauf achten daß natürliche taschen vorhanden sind ......
........und nun viel vergnügen beim steine suchen -


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2005)

hi

hier mal meine lerche die ich vor ca.5 jahren auf einen lavastein gepflanzt habe.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo Jürgen und Lobo,

wo habt ihr das Lavagestein her? ICH WILL AUCH SO WAS HABEN!!!!! Ob man sich in der Vulkaneifel wohl so einen Stein selber klopfen kann? 
Jetzt muss mein nächstes Hobby wohl Bonsai heißen, sonst wird das nichts... Muss man die Steine nebst Bonsais im Winter reinholen, oder kann man die draußen stehen lassen? Eigentlich sind die Bäume doch winterhart...
Ich würde euch noch furchtbar gerne viele Fragen diesbezüglich stellen, aber das Thema Bonsai gehört wohl weder in die Rubrik "Steingarten", noch Teichforum  
Danke jedenfalls für die wunderschönen Bilder und die ersten Ratschläge. Ich geh jetzt mal googlen........  
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2005)

Ich noch mal  ,

ist das Bimsstein? Den gäb's inner Eifel.....

LG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2005)

hallo tinah,

meine sind kalksandstein.


----------

